# All Scandinavian languages: Software (gender)



## Sepia

Ifoelge DSN kan Software vaere intet- og faelleskoen.

Jeg kan imidlertid ikke huske, at jeg nogensinde i PCen "barndomstid" har hoert andet end "en software". 

Har jeg bare overhoert det, eller er intetkoens-varianten kommet til senere?


----------



## Myha

Vel.. man sier vel egentlig ikke en, ei eller et software... men når man snakker i bestemt form entall sier man ofte softwar*en*...


----------



## Sepia

Myha said:


> Vel.. man sier vel egentlig ikke en, ei eller et software... men når man snakker i bestemt form entall sier man ofte softwar*en*...


 

????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vil du paastaa, at der ikke findes nogen ubestemt form paa norsk mere?

Det goer det i hvert fald stadig paa dansk. 

et software

eller

en software


Spoergsmaalet er stadig om neutrumsformen er kommet til senere eller om de begge har eksisteret sideloebende hele tiden? Ligegyldigt om det staar i bestemt eller ubestemt form.


----------



## Myha

Har aldri brukt noen artikkel om software noen gang jeg iallfall... Kanskje noen andre vet mer enn meg..


----------



## Sepia

Myha said:


> Har aldri brukt noen artikkel om software noen gang jeg iallfall... Kanskje noen andre vet mer enn meg..




Det er jo ligegyldigt - ogsaa i bestemt form har et navneord genus - det er det spoergsmaalet drejer sig om.


----------



## Myha

Ja, jeg skjønner jo at det fortsatt har genus selv om det er bestemt form. Det jeg sier er at jeg aldri har brukt genus på ordet, og at jeg i bestemt form kun har brukt hankjønn, men at jeg ikke vil påstå at det på noen som helst måte er regelen her i Norge fordi jeg rett og slett ikke vet det. Mulig at noen andre bruker intetkjønn om det, bare husk hvor mange dialekter vi har her oppe. Jeg vet ikke om kanskje en eller flere av dialektene sier et software. Bare vent så kommer sikkert en av de andre nordmennene her og sier sin mening.


----------



## Petter

På norsk benyttes _et program_/_dataprogram_ el. _en programvare _om software i ubestemt form. I den grad software brukes, er det om flertall. Det er ihvertfall mitt inntrykk. Har aldri hørt software brukt med artikkel


----------



## Tjahzi

Swedish usually employs the word "mjukvara", which is a literal translation of "software", and it belongs, like the stem noun, "vara", to the common gender. 

En mjukvara, flera mjukvaror, mjukvaran, mjukvarorna.


Generally, the gender of a borrowed noun is the same as that of its (literal) translation. Assuming Danish/Norwegian use the same system, my guess would be that "software" would be of the same gender as the native (Danish/Norwegian) word for "ware". Very much as described above by Petter.

This tends to sound quite wierd at first, but as one starts to relate the new word to the native, it soon becomes quite natural. This, however, exclusively according to my own experience.


----------



## Vikingo

Software er hankjønn på norsk. Men som flere påpeker, når man snakker om "et stykke" software (og noen formulerer seg slik også), bruker man mer spesifikke uttrykk, som "et program", "en applikasjon", "en biblioteksrutine", alt etter konteksten. Software som begrep blir kanskje litt for abstrakt, som kjærlighet


----------



## Lingvisten

Jeg har meget sjældent hørt ordet "software" i singularis. Jeg vil dog sige at jeg hælder stærkt til at software er utum; altså: "en software". Jeg er enig med Petter i, at "software" oftest bruges i pluralis. "en software" lyder noget mærkeligt i mine ører, men altså ikke så fortkert som "et software" lyder. Jeg skal ikke kunne sige hvilken form, der kom først.


----------



## Pteppic

Jeg er jammen ikke sikker på hva min egen mening er - har alltid brukt softwaren (som jo tilsier hankjønn), men som myha har jeg sjelden brukt ordet i ubestemt form, selv om den bestemte indikerer at det burde være "en software". Bokmålsordboka var heller ikke spesielt hjelpsom. 

Så jeg googlet "software" i ubestemt og bestemt hankjønn og intetkjønn på norske sider, og resultatet var at i ubestemt form brukes ordet som oftest i intetkjønn, mens i bestemt form er hankjønnsendelsen langt mer vanlig (ca 28000 treff på "softwaren" vs ca 500 på "softwaret"). "En software" fikk flere treff enn "et software", men 90 prosent av dem var av typen "en software oppdatering" (sic). Og bestemt form ga flere treff enn den ubestemte, ja.


----------



## Sepia

Lingvisten said:


> Jeg har meget sjældent hørt ordet "software" i singularis. Jeg vil dog sige at jeg hælder stærkt til at software er utum; altså: "en software". Jeg er enig med Petter i, at "software" oftest bruges i pluralis. "en software" lyder noget mærkeligt i mine ører, men altså ikke så fortkert som "et software" lyder. Jeg skal ikke kunne sige hvilken form, der kom først.



  Fundstaendig enig - og naar man saa overtager et oversaettelsesprojekt, hvor ham, der har startet paa det har betragtet det som neutrum ...

Det var i det mindste der jeg begyndte at undre mig: Siden hvornaar er det ogsaa neutrum? Som sagt, DSN siger OK for begge dele.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Modnotat: Jeg har endret tittelen på posten til å inkludere alle skandinaviske språk ettersom det virker som om diskusjonen har tatt den veien og det ikke var spesifisert i den første posten


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

På dansk hedder det altså 100% "softwaren". Jeg selv ville rynke endog meget på næsen og grine bag vedkommendes ryg hvis jeg hørte nogen sige "softwaret".  Med hensyn til "en software" ville det nok fremkalde rynken på næsen i omtrent samme skala. Det ville være sådan noget min mor kunne finde på at sige. Efter min mening er begrebet software utælleligt og derfor bør man vel bruge "noget software", hvilket også klart er det folk siger mest. Med hensyn til "det software" eller "den software" f.eks:

"Det/den software denne computer indeholder er supergodt..."

Der vil jeg faktisk sige at både "det" og "den" holder, måske endda med lidt ekstre validitet i retning af "det". Så her kan man altså tale om at ordet har to køn, men "softwaret" og "et software" holder altså virkelig ikke...


----------



## Sepia

Andreas_Jensen said:


> På dansk hedder det altså 100% "softwaren". Jeg selv ville rynke endog meget på næsen og grine bag vedkommendes ryg hvis jeg hørte nogen sige "softwaret".  Med hensyn til "en software" ville det nok fremkalde rynken på næsen i omtrent samme skala. Det ville være sådan noget min mor kunne finde på at sige. Efter min mening er begrebet software utælleligt og derfor bør man vel bruge "noget software", hvilket også klart er det folk siger mest. Med hensyn til "det software" eller "den software" f.eks:
> 
> "Det/den software denne computer indeholder er supergodt..."
> 
> Der vil jeg faktisk sige at både "det" og "den" holder, måske endda med lidt ekstre validitet i retning af "det". Så her kan man altså tale om at ordet har to køn, men "softwaret" og "et software" holder altså virkelig ikke...




Med "100% Softwaren" ligger du forkert. Jeg tror, at jeg naevner det for 3. eller 4. gang: DSN accepterer begge muligheder.

Som jeg jo siger, gik jeg oprindeligt ogsaa ud fra faelleskoen og er derfor interesseret i at vide siden hvornaar intetkoen ogsaa accepteres.

Desuden kan jeg roebe saa meget, at det i en kommende GPS-Software vil komme til at hedde "et software" - af den simple grund, at oversaetteren, jeg overtog projektet fra, har startet med software som intetkoen. I oevrigt siger han ogsaa "De" til anvenderen - det bliver altsaa (!!).et meget hoefligt software (!!). Da det halve af projektet allerede var oversat, da jeg kom til, var der ikke meget at roere ved dér.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Sepia said:


> Med "100% Softwaren" ligger du forkert. Jeg tror, at jeg naevner det for 3. eller 4. gang: DSN accepterer begge muligheder.


 
For det første har jeg ingen anelse om hvad DSN er. For det andet siger folk der snakker dansk langt overvejende "softwaren" (det er i hvert fald min erfaring). Hvad der står i DSN kan jeg ikke tage ansvaret for.



Sepia said:


> Som jeg jo siger, gik jeg oprindeligt ogsaa ud fra faelleskoen og er derfor interesseret i at vide siden hvornaar intetkoen ogsaa accepteres


 
Synes jeg har givet min mening om hvornår intetkøn accepteres... "DET software der bruges i blablabla"



Sepia said:


> Desuden kan jeg roebe saa meget, at det i den kommende GPS-Software vil komme til at hedde "et software" - af den simple grund, at oversaetteren, jeg overtog projektet fra, startet med software som intetkoen. I oevrigt siger han ogsaa "De" til anvenderen - det bliver altsaa noget meget hoefligt software (!!). Da det halve af projektet allerede var oversat, da jeg kom til, var der ikke meget at roere ved dér.


 
 Hvilket modersmål/nationalitet har den forrige oversætter? Tit og ofte er der grove fejl i oversættelser af denne type. Specielt i computerprogrammer. Prøv forresten at lave en sætning med "et software". Jeg kan på ingen måde forestille mig at det lyder naturligt.


----------



## Sepia

Andreas_Jensen said:


> For det første har jeg ingen anelse om hvad DSN er. For det andet siger folk der snakker dansk langt overvejende "softwaren" (det er i hvert fald min erfaring). Hvad der står i DSN kan jeg ikke tage ansvaret for.
> 
> 
> 
> Synes jeg har givet min mening om hvornår intetkøn accepteres... "DET software der bruges i blablabla"
> 
> 
> 
> Hvilket modersmål/nationalitet har den forrige oversætter? Tit og ofte er der grove fejl i oversættelser af denne type. Specielt i computerprogrammer. Prøv forresten at lave en sætning med "et software". Jeg kan på ingen måde forestille mig at det lyder naturligt.



proev engang 

www.dsn.dk

Saa tror jeg nok du kender dem alligevel.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Dansk Sprognævn... Ahh, dem kender jeg da godt. Har bare aldrig hørt forkortelsen DSN...


----------

